# Hello



## sherrib (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, my name is Sherri, I own probably over 200 walking sticks. This is my first time using a forum, so i'm still learning.

My walking sticks range from Indian to Australian.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Sherrib, would love to see their pics, I think they are so neat! do any of them bite? Oh, welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## shorty (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I would also like to see your pics. I am more of a mantid person but I like phasmids too.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Sherri and welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Headspace (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## The_Asa (Dec 10, 2008)

200...wow...could you give an estimate of how many species you have?

Oh, and welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## sherrib (Dec 13, 2008)

-Asa said:


> 200...wow...could you give an estimate of how many species you have?Oh, and welcome to the forum! :lol:


I have borneo, india, australian, vietnamese and some that fly so many of them I don't know what their called.. They just keep hatching..

My australian is my favorite I call him little oak..

sherrib... Thanks for the welcome to the site


----------

